# New Cat Not Eliminating



## bjh1014 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi, first time poster here. I just adopted a new cat last Friday. She's doing really well, except for the fact that she has not used the litter pan since Saturday night (it's now Wednesday). I've checked around my place and I do not believe she's peeing anywhere. 

She's eating and drinking, but not a lot. 

I don't think the litter is the problem since I'm using some highly recommended stuff (Nature's Miracle) and she did use it once. Should I be worried?

Any info on this would be much appreciated. Thanks!

- Brad


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yes, be worried. If she's hasn't peed since Saturday she is likely blocked and that can be a life threatening situation. Please call your vet immediately. 

Has she pooped? BTW, my cats hated Nature's Miracle litter...I think it was the pine smell...


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

It's not that easy to find cat pee spots; I suspect your cat has done it somewhere you haven't found. Actually, if she hasn't peed at all since Saturday because she's blocked, she'd be past tense by now. Nevertheless, please do get her checked out.


----------



## bjh1014 (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow. I'm torn between appreciating these comments and being taken aback by how quickly you resort to the most extreme explanation. Since I posted earlier today, I talked to a cat "rescuer", who has a great deal of experience and knowledge, about this issue. He tells me that it is not at all uncommon for a cat to hold its urine for days on end when brought into a new environment. Moreover, I have always understood that a cat who is "blocked" will show signs of frequent attempts at urination, listlessness, etc. 

While I truly appreciate your concern, perhaps there was a better way to convey this information without needlessly alarming a new cat owner. Thank you.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Given that we can not have a conversation with you and ask questions it's very difficult to know what is going on and would hate to err on the wrong side. Very often we can only suggest that you get the cat to the vet. You don't know how often we have people come here that have cats that haven't peed in days or haven't eaten in a week, are lethargic etc. etc yet they looking for a diagnosis from an online forum with members that do not have medical training, when it's very obvious that the cat needs a vet. Some people are very reluctant to go to the vet, whether it's cost or they don't want to be embarrassed if it turns out to nothing...who knows. So, for me, if the issue can possibly be life threatening, then I err on that side. IMO, better to alarm needlessly than to end up losing the cat.

I personally have never heard of a cat holding it's urine for days when moved to a new situation. Maybe a day, maybe very low production because sometimes they don't eat very much. But I've never heard of 5 days without going at all just because they're holding it.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

bjh1014 said:


> ....perhaps there was a better way to convey this information without needlessly alarming a new cat owner. Thank you.


You're right; I apologize; and I appreciate the diplomatic way it was stated. 8) 

Nevertheless, the information is essentially correct. A cat CAN die within 24 hours of complete blockage. And my post did say "...IF...because she's blocked." Severe dehydration because of no water intake could be another reason for not urinating, but that's cause for ASAP vet care as well. Voluntary withholding of urine _with normal water intake_ can't possibly last that long.


----------



## katwill10 (Jan 25, 2007)

So does she have free range of the house, it sounds like? You could try putting her in a bathroom with her litterbox to make sure she knows where it is she should be going, and then you can monitor if she is going elsewhere (like the bathroom floor), or else she might choose to more readily use it since it is within her sight. I don't think you mentioned how old she was or her history, so I am not sure how much previous experience she has with a litterbox, what those experiences were, or if she had any health problems before you adopted her?

Karie and crew


----------



## bjh1014 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thank you very much for the additional comments, and no apology is necessary Coaster!  

Guess what? This morning I woke up to find a nice little pile of poop and some wet pee on my daughter's bedspread! After rushing around stripping the bed and throwing the bedding in the wash, I figured out that my cat must hate the Nature's Miracle cat litter and/or not want to use the pan with the hood on. So I ran out and bought some of that "Cat Attract" litter, switched the litter out and pulled off the hood. I put her in the bathroom with it and, not five minutes later, there was a glorious clump of pee in the box! 

So, although I couldn't have known, it would appear that all this is my fault. I feel so bad for making her hold her pee/poop for days waiting for me to figure out my error! Oh well, live and learn....

So, now I must ask you kind people for any helpful comments about this situation. What is the consensus when it comes to using hoods over the litter pan? Also, any tips on other good clumping litter that my cat should like (this Cat Attract stuff was about $20 for the bag!)? Flushable would be preferable (it's easier and better for the environment than using a bunch of plastic bags) but is not a necessity. 

Finally, any tips on getting the smell of urine/poop out of a bedspread? I washed it once already and it seemed to get our the pee, but I still smelled the poop. I then used some Woolite Pet Stain spray on it. Is this the best I can do?

Thanks!

P.S. This cat was with a family before she was turned into a pound and then rescued. She appears to have no health issues, and I'm told she has never before gone outside of the pan.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi,

Welcome to the club. I had to strip a bed and wash the bedspread earlier this week myself.

What I tried was first spraying the wet area with an enzyme cleaner, then washing it. I don't smell the pee or see a stain, but who knows . . . my cat might be able to. If anyone else has a better way of getting the smell out, I'm all ears.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Ah...one extreme to the other :lol: 

For cleaning the bedding...using an enzymatic cleaner like Nature's Miracle or similar breaks down the urine (even if you can't smell it the cat can and may think...hey I've gone here before, it's a good place to go). It will also eliminate the poop smell. You really need to soak the area and if it got in the mattress, that needs to be soaked as well....just spraying the surface doesn't do it, you need to soak down as far as the urine went.

Some cats don't mind the covers, others do. You'll have to experiment to see what she likes or doesn't. I use large (32"L x 16"W x 12"H) Rubbermaid totes for litterboxes. They're plenty big for 3 cats, accommodate my 18lb male well and the sides are high enough that nothing goes over the edge. 

Litter brands are another thing you'll have to experiment with to see what works for you guys. It's a matter of the cats preference as well as your own (although the cat gets higher preference :lol: ). Since she seems to like the Cat Attract I'd use it for a few weeks to let her get settled and then switch to another brand by putting the new stuff on the bottom and layer some CA on the top. Keep doing this until you have a complete switch over.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Congratulations on your success!!  That Cat Attract litter is wonderful stuff. Expensive, though......


----------



## bjh1014 (Mar 28, 2007)

It is definitely expensive, but if it fixes my problem and allows me to eventually transition into a less expensive litter -- it's definitely worth it! I wish I could just keep using it.

Anyway, does anyone have any recommendations for a good clumping litter?


----------



## Mysterious (Mar 1, 2007)

Deciding litter to use will depend on your cat. Its all trial and error LOL!

I use Worlds Best, but I'll be using chick feed starter since its just like Worlds Best but is a million times cheaper.
I don't like clay litters, as I don't feel its healthy to be breathing in that clay dust.

Worlds Best aka chick feed starter aka ground corn has been by far the BEST 
litter I've ever used.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Doodlebug, when you use those large Rubbermaid containers as litterboxes, do you also use a liner in them? I guess for something that big, you'd have to use a trash bag or something?


----------



## bjh1014 (Mar 28, 2007)

Well, right now I have a jumbo box with high sides as well. Hopefully, this will prevent any spillage even though the hood is off.


----------



## Curlikat (Sep 7, 2004)

Just wanted to add that my one cat is occasionally flexible about where she urinates so I have settled on using Precious Cat Litter by Dr Elsley (he also makes the Cat Attract) and I bought the Cat Attract Litter *Additive* from my vet which looks like dried herbs and I just sprinkle a little in the box from time to time. The Precious Cat is hard clumping and costs about $14 for a 40 lb bag from PetSmart, and the Additive was about $20 for approx 20oz and states it treats 100 lbs but I am obviously less generous than that so my carton has lasted me about 8 months. It is working for the cats and me but I would love to try the chick starter feed as well.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

October said:


> Doodlebug, when you use those large Rubbermaid containers as litterboxes, do you also use a liner in them? I guess for something that big, you'd have to use a trash bag or something?


Nope...they're au naturale...


----------



## bjh1014 (Mar 28, 2007)

Curlikat said:


> Just wanted to add that my one cat is occasionally flexible about where she urinates so I have settled on using Precious Cat Litter by Dr Elsley (he also makes the Cat Attract) and I bought the Cat Attract Litter *Additive* from my vet which looks like dried herbs and I just sprinkle a little in the box from time to time. The Precious Cat is hard clumping and costs about $14 for a 40 lb bag from PetSmart, and the Additive was about $20 for approx 20oz and states it treats 100 lbs but I am obviously less generous than that so my carton has lasted me about 8 months. It is working for the cats and me but I would love to try the chick starter feed as well.


Thanks for the great info! I'll pick up some of the additive when I switch over, maybe to the Precious Cat.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Yes, thanks for the info about the additive. I didn't know about it before.


----------



## Curlikat (Sep 7, 2004)

Yes - the Cat Attract Litter Additive for some reason is authorized for exclusive sale by veterinarians - must be for a good reason although I suspect I would have been able to sprinkle it on the litter without medical supervision :wink:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

You can get it from places other than vets...here's one (on sale for $14.99):

http://www.entirelypets.com/catattract.html

Just do a google search on 'cat attract additive' and you'll get a bunch of places. 

(I've ordered from the site above, they ship quickly...no issues with them).


----------



## bob02911 (Apr 10, 2007)

*New Kitty wont pee or poo*

first of all I am new here  Now to my problem,we got a new kitty 2 days ago from a client that did not want her "we have a grooming salon in NY " and she has not peed nor pooped at all but she is eating . Our other cats are act very good and im surprised. Maybe she is to scared ,but she purres all around the house and does not hide. She acts very normal, there is no pee or poop anywhere in the house.


----------

